# Insulated chicken/dog house



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

This was built last year and we no longer have use for it. It is approximately 4'x4'x4'. Built to last. All walls, floor and roof are double built and are fully insulated. The roof is hinged, so it can be lifted up. Has a metal roof as well. It is wired for a light/heat lamp. We used it for chickens, but it would also make a great dog house and would keep your animals warm and dry in the bad weather. Let me know if you are interested. Asking $50 obo. Located in Logan.


----------

